# Los Angeles Do It Yourself Shop Thanksgiving special discount 40% OFF



## Daviddadi (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey Guys, 
If you need a space to work on your own car, you can rent a lift and all the tools are included with the price of the lift. It is a DIY Garage called Your Dream Garage. 
You can take an advantage on the Thanksgiving Special
Get $25 Bonus when you buy $100 Gift Certificate
Get $100 Bonus when you buy $250 Gift Certificate
Get $300 Bonus when you buy $500 Gift Certificate

It is good opportunity to invest for future projects
Offer expires on 11.30.2015
Email any question to: [email protected]


----------

